#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  O Roteador TL-R470T+ Não soma no Load Balance

## NITIBINO

Oie venho aqui pois já não sei mais o que fazer para somar
as velocidades que tenho ,, são 2 links com cargas variável 
pois são 2 antenas um da tp link cpe 2.4 que chega em media
de uns 10 megas de DOWNLOAD de de volta no 5 megas de UPLOAD (ip final .5.1)
já na da ubiritick Buller de 600 uns 7 megas de DOWNLOAD 
de de volta no 10 megas de UPLOAD (ip final 1.6)
já fiz ip fixo , velocidade fixa isso no roteador TL-R470T+ V5
pois fui ver no site da tp link se tinha atualização firmware
não tem ....... e uma coisa interessante que esse roteador não 
soma mais tira pois parasse que estar em conflito com alguma coisa
pois não dar das cargas mais tiras a velocidade uma da outra ...
como isso pode 
não de classe de IP.... do Roteador (Ip .10.1 )

não e fácil 
deste já agradeço pela as respostas aqui

----------


## avatar52

O que é Ubiritick Buller? Nunca vi isso.

----------


## jvictor

Pelo que vejo seu conhecimento sobre o equipamento é meio leigo, o ideal seria que procurasse aprender o funcionamento do equipamento através de manuais e outros. Esses equipamentos voltados para o usuário final possuem uma interface bem simplificada para realizar esse tipo de tarefa. Se der uma olhada no site da TP-Link você encontrará alguns posts de como realizar o LoadBalance. Alguns tópicos que vi aqui estão em inglês porém caso tenha problema com o inglês, a ajuda do Google Tradutor é indispensável. 

Abraço, Boas Festas!

----------


## NITIBINO

foi mal pow mais e assim 
Antena Ubiquiti Bullet M2 Hp Outdoor 2.4ghz 600mw 

assim ta bom

----------


## NITIBINO

pow campeão to vindo aqui pq nao sei mais o q fazer para somar as cargas de link 

la em lond balence ja desmaquei as caixinhas ja coloque ip fixo e dns ....
so q nao fiz foi atribuir na cpe a velocidade tipo 10mb fechado por 3mb nas 2 para ver

----------


## eamaral

Nunca vai somar... O próprio nome ja diz... Load balance (balanceamento de carga)

procure estudar um pouco sobre o conceito de balanceamento

abraços

----------


## icarooo

load balance soma sim se for configurado pra isso, se tenho 2 links de 10 mega, baixando a 100% da capacidade, to baixando a 20 mega, ta somando ou não? Burrice é dizer que vai se transformar em um unico link de 20 mega, vão ser 2 links balanceando carga, logo se eu abrir um torrent ou qualquer outra coisa mult conexão, e conseguir colocar os 2 links de 10 mega baixar a 100% da capacidade, adivinha o que acontece? soma a banda.

Load balance tem suas variações: balancear por largura de banda, fail over, por conexao (PCC), veja qual vai te atender.

Agora não se iluda, não vai ser qualquer speed teste da vida que vai conseguir usufruir de varias conexoes simultaneas.

Hoje tenho PCC rodando no mikrotik e também rodando no tplink, ambos tem o mesmo efeito.

O balance pcc tem suas particularidades também, não consigo bom resultado fazendo com link de operadoras diferentes, quando as rotas são diferentes, acabo tendo resultados ruins, lentidão, drop de conexão. Se for duas operadoras diferentes pare de bater cabeça, use rotas estaticas.

Não vou passar receita de bolo e nem soluçao definitiva como trabalhar com isso, busque consultoria se esta tendo tanta dificuldade

----------


## Bruno

> load balance soma sim se for configurado pra isso, se tenho 2 links de 10 mega, baixando a 100% da capacidade, to baixando a 20 mega, ta somando ou não? Burrice é dizer que vai se transformar em um unico link de 20 mega, vão ser 2 links balanceando carga, logo se eu abrir um torrent ou qualquer outra coisa mult conexão, e conseguir colocar os 2 links de 10 mega baixar a 100% da capacidade, adivinha o que acontece? soma a banda.
> 
> Load balance tem suas variações: balancear por largura de banda, fail over, por conexao (PCC), veja qual vai te atender.
> 
> Agora não se iluda, não vai ser qualquer speed teste da vida que vai conseguir usufruir de varias conexoes simultaneas.
> 
> Hoje tenho PCC rodando no mikrotik e também rodando no tplink, ambos tem o mesmo efeito.
> 
> O balance pcc tem suas particularidades também, não consigo bom resultado fazendo com link de operadoras diferentes, quando as rotas são diferentes, acabo tendo resultados ruins, lentidão, drop de conexão. Se for duas operadoras diferentes pare de bater cabeça, use rotas estaticas.
> ...


não meu querido não se soma ele balanceia a carga (conexões) 
para realmente somar ele deveria usar 2 link em uma única conexão, pois isto que a galera fala que não soma. claro que quando esta se falando em conexões múltiplas ele usara os 2 link.
e em um provedor o balance vai funcionar pois são varias conexões mesmo que não seja múltiplas vai balancear etc

----------


## NITIBINO

antes de vim pra no forun 
eu fiz de tudo pra ver se soma os links 
mais vejo aqui também nao vou achar também
pois vi muito tutorias no youtube dizendo q soma 
e por isso da minha precura ok mais obrigado pela sua informação

----------


## rubem

"Soma" como?

Se você tem 4 maçãs pesando 400g, e coloca mais 2 maçãs, quem pesam 200g ao todo, o peso geral aumenta, terá 600g em maçãs, mas... as 4 maçãs NÃO aumentam de tamanho, as 4 maçãs continuarão com o tamanho de sempre.

Com download é isso aí, você faz 1 (*UMA!*) conexão entre o navegador e o site, aumentar o número de links te permite abrir OUTRAS ABAS OU JANELAS pra fazer outras conexões, mas aquela conexão feita por 1 (*UM!*) link NUNCA vai aumentar de velocidade.

Ou tem gente falando muita burrice no Youtube, ou você está muito leigo em redes e achando que ACELERADOR ou GERENCIADOR de downloads é padrão pra algo, afinal num GERENCIADOR de downloads você não faz download em 1 (UMA) instância, o default (E dona-de-casa sempre deixa tudo no default) de gerenciadores tipo o Free Download Manager é tentar abrir 10 (*DEZ*) instâncias de download, na prática faz 10 downloads DIFERENTES, cada um por ir por um link.

Se alguém usa gerenciador de download como parâmetro pra dizer que está somando link está só sendo burro (Nascer burro todo mundo nasce, mas não entender o básico de redes (E isso é básico!) e fazer vídeo no Youtube sobre isso é caso de burrice mesmo).

Se você encher "acesso a internet" como uma coisa única, tá precisando voltar pro be-a-bá em redes, porque em TCP/IP CADA PACOTE (No limite do MTU, uns 1500 bytes geralmente) pode ir por um link diferente, mas quando se negocia uma troca de dados com um site, essa troca é feita com o download vindo pelo IP que fez o upload do pedido, ou seja, o navegador vai fazer uma conexão com o site e ir trocando pacotes, um depois do outro, pra não perder ordem (Por cada link terá tempo de resposta diferente) o navegador faz isso com o mesmo link. Gerenciador de download é exceção porque, bom... tá no nome, são softwares feitos especificamente pra isso, quebrar o download em várias partes, faz digamos 4 conexões isoladas, cada uma pega uma parte do arquivo, por isso falamos que ele faz nesse caso 4 instâncias de download, isso tem ZERO a ver com teste de velocidade em site ou download em navegador.

Pode fazer um monte de balanceadores e botar 100 links de 1Mbps cada, num gerenciador de downloads com 100 instâncias talvez consiga 90Mbps num download, mas isso NÃO é soma pinoia nenhum, são 100 downloads ocorrendo ao mesmo tempo. Hora que medir em teste de velocidade terá só 1Mbps, a conexão vai sair e voltar por só 1 link. Pra vídeo digamos do Youtube mesma coisa, como é inclusive HTTPS (Encriptado) o balance nem tem como saber o que tem nos pacotes, ele simplesmente recebe um pacote do PC com um endereço IP, ele manda esse pacote sempre pro MESMO link, afinal é nesse link que virão as respostas (O download de cada pedido feito por upload), enfim, no vídeo terá banda limitada a 1Mbps. Mas poderá abrir outros navegadores ou outros terminais ou smartphones, cujos pacotes de vídeo irão pra outros links, cada um limitado a 1Mbps, afinal vídeo em navegador não usa múltiplas instâncias pra conexão, só quem faz isso é GERENCIADOR de downloads (Uso o Free Download Manager a talvez 15 anos).

----------


## andrecarlim

Cara, essa das maçãs foi ótima! Boa abordagem da ideia!

----------


## NITIBINO

hum com as maçãs vc tem razão 

mais esse 2 links que tenho não tem hum valor incerto ... tipo 10Mb e 5Mb (o de 10 varia de 10Mb a 16Mb) e o (de 5Mb a 10Mb)

(esse aqui e da mesma fonte (fonte A )e vamos colocar o da oi com fonte B ) na fonte A eu tenho não tenho uma carga estável ela vareia de 10 megas a 16 megas ... já na fonte B tenho uma carga de 4 megas da oi veloz

Agora quando eu colocava esse ( 10Mb Fonte A) . e com link da oi de (4Mb Fonte B) ... As 3 horas da manha me dava 20Mb de velocidade e ate mais um pouco .... 

pq não fiz de dia pois tenho clientes na rede 

pow básico aqui do básico foi por isso que vim aqui pedir ajuda de quem sabe .... 

e deveria atribuir um valor de velocidade nas antenas que tenho pois no da oi eu tenho velocidade atribuída .... pois não teste essa vou ver depois volto aqui para mostras a torta de maçã ok

----------


## rubem

> As 3 horas da manha me dava 20Mb de velocidade e ate mais um pouco ....


Mediu isso onde e como?

Se foi em gerenciador de downloads, tenho certeza que OU está fazendo o download com múltiplas instâncias, ou esse link maluco sem velocidade fixa chega sozinho a 20Mbps.

Alias, que link é esse sem velocidade fixa? Só se for outro provedor que pega digamos fibra doméstica de 100Mbps e divide via rádio sem limitar velocidade por cliente de madrugada.

----------

